# 18.372



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I probably drove way further than I should have - more than 50 miles after the fuel range said "Low" (but made it). I was able to squeeze 18.372 gallons of fuel into my tank, filling all the way up to the lip. What's the most you've been able to get in, in one fuel stop?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

17.711 and I was biting fingernails.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

The most I've squeezed in is 16.9, and the gauge showed 40 miles to go, so that sounds about right.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I probably drove way further than I should have - more than 50 miles after the fuel range said "Low" (but made it). I was able to squeeze 18.372 gallons of fuel into my tank, filling all the way up to the lip. What's the most you've been able to get in, in one fuel stop?


69.44L of fuel! I didn't realize the filler neck held 10L of fuel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I got 18 something before too diesel. I usually run my tanks down until "LOW" is displayed every time unless I'm out of town. Makes additive measurements easier. 

I usually don't spend the extra time to top off unless I'm going on a long trip it's nice so from low to click I get 15 and change in which makes adding my additives easy because it's an ounce of product per 5 gallons.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

I try to fill before 1/4 to keep the pump cool


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Way to go!! How many miles did you get out of that tank?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My best is 923km and put 54.9 litres in the tank, which was showing 100km till empty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Way to go!! How many miles did you get out of that tank?


I didn't mark down the mileage at time of fill up and I have topped up since then.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

By the way, it does take some time to get it filled all the way up. I would say about 7-8 minutes after the pump clicked off.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> I didn't mark down the mileage at time of fill up and I have topped up since then.


I zero one of my trip meters every time I fill up and stop filling at the first click.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> I try to fill before 1/4 to keep the pump cool


That is not an issue with this car or almost any diesel vehicle for that matter.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuel pump isn't in the tank?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> I try to fill before 1/4 to keep the pump cool





KpaxFAQ said:


> That is not an issue with this car or almost any diesel vehicle for that matter.


I rarely go below 1/4 tank mostly because I just don't like to be that low on fuel, but I got pretty low (about 10 miles past low fuel light) just this last week. Since I knew I was going to be running low, I thought I would keep an eye on the fuel temperature on my ScanGauge. For most of the trip, with ambient temperatures around 80 degrees F, the fuel temp slowly climbed up to around 112 even with more than half a tank of fuel before I ended up stopping after only driving about 200 miles. Then the car sat for a day. Then the next day after driving about 270 miles nearly non-stop, ambient temperatures around 75-80 degrees, the fuel temp climbed up to about 120 and stayed pretty solid there even as the tank dropped below 1/8 tank. However, in the last 10-15 miles, during the time the low fuel light was on, the temp rose from 120 to about 132, so clearly having really low fuel will make a difference. I have no idea what temperature might start causing stress on the electric fuel pump, however.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Great empirical insights!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I zero one of my trip meters every time I fill up and stop filling at the first click.


Ditto here, Aussie.
I fear overfilling will possibly damage the emissions control system.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I rarely go below 1/4 tank mostly because I just don't like to be that low on fuel, but I got pretty low (about 10 miles past low fuel light) just this last week. Since I knew I was going to be running low, I thought I would keep an eye on the fuel temperature on my ScanGauge. For most of the trip, with ambient temperatures around 80 degrees F, the fuel temp slowly climbed up to around 112 even with more than half a tank of fuel before I ended up stopping after only driving about 200 miles. Then the car sat for a day. Then the next day after driving about 270 miles nearly non-stop, ambient temperatures around 75-80 degrees, the fuel temp climbed up to about 120 and stayed pretty solid there even as the tank dropped below 1/8 tank. However, in the last 10-15 miles, during the time the low fuel light was on, the temp rose from 120 to about 132, so clearly having really low fuel will make a difference. I have no idea what temperature might start causing stress on the electric fuel pump, however.


The hotter the diesel fuel which is intentionally heated....the better the burn. A 12 degree difference in temperature is not a big difference in my eyes. To each their own.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Ditto here, Aussie.
> I fear overfilling will possibly damage the emissions control system.


Although true of gas cars, it does not apply to diesels.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I rarely go below 1/4 tank mostly because I just don't like to be that low on fuel, but I got pretty low (about 10 miles past low fuel light) just this last week. Since I knew I was going to be running low, I thought I would keep an eye on the fuel temperature on my ScanGauge. For most of the trip, with ambient temperatures around 80 degrees F, the fuel temp slowly climbed up to around 112 even with more than half a tank of fuel before I ended up stopping after only driving about 200 miles. Then the car sat for a day. Then the next day after driving about 270 miles nearly non-stop, ambient temperatures around 75-80 degrees, the fuel temp climbed up to about 120 and stayed pretty solid there even as the tank dropped below 1/8 tank. However, in the last 10-15 miles, during the time the low fuel light was on, the temp rose from 120 to about 132, so clearly having really low fuel will make a difference. I have no idea what temperature might start causing stress on the electric fuel pump, however.


Very interesting observations. I should probably explore more of the options my Scangauge offers.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i got 16.3 gal in there. i always keep 3/4 of a tank to keep fresh fuel circulating and in case of emergency i have fuel. lowest i will go on a trip is 1/4 tank to keep the pump cool( ive changed enough fuel pumps out to be cautious of this) and no to suck nasty stuff in bottom of the tank


----------

